# Seattle Day Charter



## EyeStealth

Hi All,
First post. From Charlotte, NC with all sailing experience in and around Charleston, SC.

I will be in the Seattle area during the last 2 weeks in July. 
1. How is the sailing in the Seattle area during this timeframe?
2. I am having a hard time finding a company that does non-member charters. Looking to charter a CAT ~40' give or take. One of the family members does not like the feel on mono. If conditions are not too bad, we could do a mono if CATs are not readily available.
3. I'm an ASA member and have certs and experience.


----------



## Weasy

EyeStealth said:


> Hi All,
> First post. From Charlotte, NC with all sailing experience in and around Charleston, SC.
> 
> I will be in the Seattle area during the last 2 weeks in July.
> 1. How is the sailing in the Seattle area during this timeframe?
> 2. I am having a hard time finding a company that does non-member charters. Looking to charter a CAT ~40' give or take. One of the family members does not like the feel on mono. If conditions are not too bad, we could do a mono if CATs are not readily available.
> 3. I'm an ASA member and have certs and experience.


Hello, If you can get up to Bellingham, WA (2 - 2 1/2 hours north of Seattle) there is a great Sailing School/Charter Company called San Juan Sailing. Last time we were going to charter (before we bought our mono) I noticed they had a couple of cats that I believe were available for charter.


----------



## gdr

We chartered from San Juan in 2018 - good outfit. You probably won't need to worry about bouncing around if you sail in the San Juans. It's a mostly protected area, and it's beautiful. Looking at their fleet, they have 5 cats. https://sanjuansailing.com/


----------



## Waltthesalt

EyeStealth said:


> Hi All,
> First post. From Charlotte, NC with all sailing experience in and around Charleston, SC.
> 
> I will be in the Seattle area during the last 2 weeks in July.
> 1. How is the sailing in the Seattle area during this timeframe?
> 2. I am having a hard time finding a company that does non-member charters. Looking to charter a CAT ~40' give or take. One of the family members does not like the feel on mono. If conditions are not too bad, we could do a mono if CATs are not readily available.
> 3. I'm an ASA member and have certs and experience.


Agree. Most of our charters are to the San Juan Islands and charter out of Anacortes. That said expect to have light wind in the summer.


----------

